# Are they pregnant?



## TimeTwister (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey all, I am new to this hobby and was hoping you all could help me. I have a few fish in my tank that are starting to look pregnant, but I am not sure if they are or are just big. What do you think?

Here is my lyretail molly and the red swordtail female
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/i7FTp0XDoLGbVoNWCrVm1w?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh6.ggpht.com/_owdIU6kd9qo/TEJhSdLiTgI/AAAAAAAAACc/NKKUPfYHVzU/s400/P1000442.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/104526144523828330941/Fish?feat=embedwebsite">Fish</a></td></tr></table>

Here is the yellow swordtail femail
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/o6rN3LsRZEelsYR3dIagTA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/_owdIU6kd9qo/TEJhM8CKb9I/AAAAAAAAACc/_-ZqqjYjch0/s400/P1000422.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/104526144523828330941/Fish?feat=embedwebsite">Fish</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## gretchup (Jul 9, 2010)

yup, definitely looks like it. if you want the babies to live make sure you have a lot of places for them to hide. If you dont want more fish, then dont give them a place to hide, and let the parents eat them... haha


----------

